# cv neue dateien hinzufügen



## schuetzejanett (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

arbeite das erste mal mit wincvs und hab dazu mal eine frage mein chef hat ein projekt angelegtund das bei mir auf dem rechner auch einen checkout ddurchgeführt. Was prima funktioniert hat.

Nun meine frage ich habe nun für das projekt noch ein java package was ich mit archivieren wollte . Dafür habe ich die dateien in den projektordner auf meinem rechner kopiert und auf commit geklickt er hat zwar keine fehlermeldung gebracht aber wenn kich in den ordner wo die dateie liege schaue sind über den neuen ordnern fragezeichen warum? Und ist das der richtige weg neue dateien hinzuzufügen oder macht man das anders.


----------



## EOB (10. Mai 2007)

hi, also normalerweise geht das so. auswählen-->commit. poste doch mal nen screenshot davon.

grüße


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2007)

Selektier mal das ganze Project -> rechtsklicj -> team -> synchronize with repository


----------



## schuetzejanett (10. Mai 2007)

hallo,

habe es herausgefunden die dateien in den lokalen ordner kopieren und dann alle adden. Danke aber für eure tipps hatte mich nur etwas falsch ausgedrückt


----------

